# Anyone keeping Cardinal Shrimps?



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone keeps or breeds cardinal shrimps on here? If so, what are your experiences with them?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I have them and they have bred for me over the last 1yr 1/2...very slow breeders and small clutches! I have some new babies in my tank right now!


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

bettaforu said:


> I have them and they have bred for me over the last 1yr 1/2...very slow breeders and small clutches! I have some new babies in my tank right now!


do you use tap water or RO for them? I was thinking that cardinal shrimps should be ideal for our hard toronto water...


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I have a few Cardinals and I couldn't keep them alive in tap water. I use RO aged in a bucket with crushed coral to bring up the Ph. They actually like soft water with a high Ph.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

NO ro water, just plain tap water of PH 7.6 here in Burlington. I use crushed coral substrate and lava rocks which both raise PH to over 8, and keep temp at 86F. no plants, just some algae growing on stones etc. Don't vaccuum soil either, I have sulawesi orange poso snails, chocolate snails, in this tank with them and they aerate the coral looking for food and clean up any leftovers.

I also have white orchids and blue leg posos in the same tank!


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

I have 1 cardinal shrimp but no tank. So I donated it to AI.
They have a tap water tank with a ph of 7.6 and they also have blue poco and crs in the same tank lol. Why are you thinking of getting a sula tank adrain? Heard you have a pretty baller set up


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

I have a small colony of cardinal shrimps. It was 3 bunches of babies in the past. 
One bunch is only several little shrimps.

Currently, I have one berried female. Her color is amazing!


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

CrystalMethShrimp said:


> I have 1 cardinal shrimp but no tank. So I donated it to AI.
> They have a tap water tank with a ph of 7.6 and they also have blue poco and crs in the same tank lol. Why are you thinking of getting a sula tank adrain? Heard you have a pretty baller set up


hey Jay, AI's tank isn't 7.6. It has Nisso soil and co2, so pH is roughly 7.0.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

*Cardinal shrimps video*

Just to add some inspiration 
It's a fresh video of one of my cardinal shrimps.


----------

